#  Nachrichten >   Ärzteschaft: Marburger Bund stimmt erstem Tarifvertrag mit Asklepios-Kliniken zu >

## aerzteblatt.de

Frankfurt ? Die Tarifkommission des Marburger Bundes (Mb) Hessen hat am 20. Dezember dem ersten arztspezifischen Manteltarifvertrag zwischen den Asklepios-Kliniken und der Ärztegewerkschaft zugestimmt.?In harten aber fairen Verhandlungen wurde ein ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

